# Starting off Screen Printing



## EddielovesElsie (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All

I hope you can help. I would like to start screen printing my own t-shirts at home to add to my existing kid's accessories business. I've seen the EZ Screen starter Kit online, which seems like a good place to start for a beginner but it only seems to be available in the US. Does anyone have any recommendations for the most cost efficient but good quality start up kits out there in the UK?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks in advance
Lou


----------



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

I am also begining to get into screen printing. More than a hobby. Through research I see that are many ways to approach getting started all depending on your budget. DYI should always be an option giving that there can be a lot of learning curve on the process. There are many videos and websites that can give you ideas on getting started, then find pieces that work for you. A DYI printer named Charlie Marie really stuck out to me because she kills the DYI process and have clean thorough video and her own guide that you can download in PDF. On a more advanced spectrum, Ryonet brand does great tutorials on many different aspects of screen printing from beginer DYI printing to advanced commercial. The advanced videos help me learn the process and what I need to work towards but DYI vids help me learn how I can save money.

I started with a basic Speedball kit you get from Hobby Lobby or Micheal's. Basically sitting my screen on a shirt, lining it up and printing. Now that I'm getting the hang of it I've advanced to a Ryonet DYI single color print press and there white waterbased ink (Speedball white sucks!) This was good for my budget and experience. They also have good videos on using it.

Sorry I wrote a whole paragraph but I hope it helps. Peace and blessings!


----------



## EddielovesElsie (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply and for all the tips. I will look into them all.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

One of the things I think that is really left out of the equation when they sell all of these kits ect... is how unhealthy some of this stuff can be.

Depending on what you use, water based vs plastisol ect... can make a big difference on long term safety. 

On either ink type, removing emulsion, haze ect.. are things you don't want to do in your bathroom and need to be very well ventilated.


----------



## neweramaze (Feb 21, 2018)

I have the DIY one color press from Ryonet, I have their exposure unit. I get most of my supplies from Ryonet and they have been awesome at helping me out with exposure times and equipment. They have tons of tutorials as well. I highly recommend you watch their youtube vidoes on the DIY screen printing packages. Good luck.


----------



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

Do you experience a light obstruction when you try to put your press arm all the way down? Basically like it getting hung up on something but will slam all the way down


----------



## neweramaze (Feb 21, 2018)

yeah I did actually and it seems the powder was to thick so they immediately sent a new one and no issues thus far


----------



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

Ok thanks I thought I was crazy. So did you have to ship back first?

Also my platen was not pre-drilled so being my impatient self i lined it up myself. I messed it up the first go lol. Was your holes already in it?


----------



## neweramaze (Feb 21, 2018)

To be honest I cannot remember but I think they were pre-drilled. you could just turn it around. I also purchased the DIY platen bracket so i can get the platen off or extend it a bit for bigger screens. Um call and ask for Darryl he is awesome and will fix you up. I have been dealing with Ryonet for almost 7 years and know a bunch of people there. Let me know if you have any other issues as I am sure I have worked through them even tho they are few and far between.


----------



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks I will do that! And I'm sure I will be asking you other questions about their products.


----------



## neweramaze (Feb 21, 2018)

yeah feel free thats what we are all here for is to learn from each other.


----------

